# What is the easiest way to find a job as a graduate engineer?



## canberk (Jun 26, 2019)

I'm a motivated graduate mechanical engineer who likes to take initiative and seek out new challenges. I'm a foreigner, permanent resident and eligible to work in SA.

I graduated with a Bachelor’s Degree in Mechanical Engineering from a reputable university in September 2018 in my country. I have been looking for a junior mechanical engineer position, graduate programme or even an internship for couple of months but couldn't find anything yet. I've decided to do waitering till find an engineering work. So I'm a waiter in a coffee shop at the moment. As a foreigner, I don't know what else to do rather than searching job advertisements on the internet.

I see lots of job ads regarding engineering but the majority of them are looking for experienced engineers. I don't have a real work experience other than couple of internships and I have the disadvantage of being a foreigner.

Do you have any advice or suggestions for me? What is the easiest way for me to find a job as a junior engineer or find an internship, graduate programme?

Thank you.


----------



## isabellamor (Jan 23, 2020)

Have you tried to attend some seminars? 
It helps in boosting up your portfolio/resume.


----------



## canberk (Jun 26, 2019)

isabellamor said:


> Have you tried to attend some seminars?
> It helps in boosting up your portfolio/resume.


such as?


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

I am afraid there is no easy way to get a job. You will need to keep applying. Taking the disappointment of being ignored, or attending interviews thinking u nailed it only for them to not even reply to tell u u ddint get the job. But eventually you will get 1. So apply for as many as you think you vaguely qualify.


----------



## LeeZWE (Feb 18, 2020)

Job hunting is tough. Have you tried actually going door to door at the companies that you would like to work for?

Also what i do is that I do not put my nationality or my passport number on my CV. They will only know that info after meeting you face to face.


----------

